# Fitting a 4 bike rack to Bessacarr E695



## 123027 (May 2, 2009)

Hello there! I've recently purchased a Bessacarr E695 and I want to fit a 4 bike rack on the back of it. I understand that the rear wall is double-skinned, and this is a problem. I have thought about having some kind of tow bar bracket arrangement and using this to bolt the bottom brackets to, and the window surround for the top brackets. I preferably want to fit a Fiamma Pro Bike 4. Do any of you have any experience of something like this, or know of any problems that could arise from using a set-up like this? Thank you for any advice given!!


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

I would not imagine that fixing the bike rack, in a conventional way, ie through the wall, and with reinforcing plates on the inside, should present a problem. Somebody will be along soon with specific advice, I'm sure. What you must carefully work out though is whether you have the available payload. 4 bikes will weigh in the region of 50-60Kg, plus the weight of the rack - around 10Kg. Then allow for the leverage effect, because it's behind the axle. It will probably add in the region of 80 Kg to load on the back axle. If you then add a tow bracket - you need to allow for that as well.


----------



## 123027 (May 2, 2009)

Cheers for that rickwiggans, I should have said that it would be similar to a tow bar, but fabricated from something like 2" aluminium angle, to keep the weight down. I don't intend fitting a tow ball, and it would be bolted to run underneath the rear panel, and not through it.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi gordieboy

The Fiamma "Carry bike Pro" wieghes 7.9 kg and can carry upto 60 kg.

If you decide to fit the rack to your van i would suggest that you drill ALL holes to 10mm and insert 10mm copper piping as this will protect wall structure when you tighten the fixings (not crushing the sandwich construction).

If you need any more advise please feel free to contact us.

Regards 

Glenn Harris


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
When I fitted mine to my double skinned swift instead of using the small reinforcing plates I bought some 50 cm wide flat bar and made some full width reinorcers to spread the load, I have driven many thousands of miles with no problems.

Philj


----------



## 123027 (May 2, 2009)

Thank you very much for the advice guys, any tips are much appreciated.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi. 
We also own an E695 and were informed by our dealer that if we fitted anything more than a 2 bike carrier it would invalidate the warranty. I clarified this with Swift and they confirmed it. I wish I still had the email to forward to you. Sorry to be a harbinger of doom.


----------



## 123027 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for that. When I bought it, I had a Fiamma awning and bike rack in with the price, the awning has been fitted. I went up to the dealers this morning, Discover at Portsmouth, to find the gates padlocked together. I've now sent an email to them to find out how I stand, as the rack has been paid for, but not fitted.


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

you could go just for a tow bar bike rack if your warranty will be void with the fiamma rack. Halfords def do a 3 bike towbar rack for about £100 - not sure about a four bike one though. At leats no drilling then.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

gordieboy said:


> Thanks for that. When I bought it, I had a F iamma Awning and bike rack in with the price, the awning has been fitted. I went up to the dealers this morning, Discover at Portsmouth, to find the gates padlocked together. I've now sent an email to them to find out how I stand, as the rack has been paid for, but not fitted.


By looks of it you will have to travel a long way, nearest one left down South I think is Weston.

These are the only branches left still trading:
Discover Birtley 
Discover Darlington 
Discover York 
Discover Chorley 
Discover Delamere 
Discover Cannock 
Discover Newport 
Discover Weston


----------

